# Well drilling



## gpd387 (Jul 4, 2010)

I have been trying to figure out how to drill a well for water, anyone know how? I would like to go about 300 feet, which is the average around my area. I want to water the garden, chickens etc. What size pump should I use? 

Looking for some directions so I can do this myself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

Good luck....What kind of drilling equipment do you have?....From what I have seen, its a very expensive thing to do.


----------



## gpd387 (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't have any equipment, I have heard of those drilling with water hose, PVC pipe and drilling tips but can not find any instructions on how to do it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Our water is very shallow....35 feet. I wonder if you could rent a well drilling rig of sorts? 300 feet is a long ways down. You might have to get a full size rig in there for this.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Have you witched for water, thats the first thing the old timers did. You may not have to go 300 feet. My dad has a hand dug well that is 12 feet deep X 4 feet wide and provides all the water he needs, pretty cool.


----------



## poncho62 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have 2 wells.........a dug well that is not in use....I can see water about 8 feet down.....and a newer drilled well, I dont know how deep. It is hooked to the house, and because it goes way down.....we get all kinds of iron in the water.......we have an iron filter, but some still gets by......I use the old dug well to fill my pool.....clear, no iron......I wish my house was still hooked to the old dug well.


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Iron is hard to deal with, In NW Arkansas when you go deep' you get sulfur normally another problem. Old timers usually knew what they were doing more times than not.


----------



## gpd387 (Jul 4, 2010)

I gotta figure out this witching thing, I have heard of it, but never practiced it. Got to see the videos when I get off the ship, can not load vids here.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

You can rent well drilling equipment and the places that rent them will offer training for extra money.

Google: "rent well drilling" and "South Carolina"


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I wish you wouldn't have told us that, now I got to go rent one. I bet that would be fun. Think there is a forum for antique drill rigs?


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

If not I bet there will be one in less then a year. Someone showed me there is a forum for people with sneeze fetishes. What can you say, it's the Internet.


----------



## purplewg (Jul 17, 2008)

There are deep well machines and shallow well machines. I did wells here 35 years ago and I worked both machines. Today they will "jet" shallow wells where used a drive point and drove the pipe down. Some I hear are now drilling down through the rock layers and jetting down PVC. Most deep wells (over 150 feet) are still driven down here. If we go 300 feet it will be an free flowing artisan well will a lot of sulfur.

About 8-9 years ago I rigged up my tractor to drive a well. I got down about 70 feet and hit a rock or something really hard. Pounded on it for two days (couple hours a day) and finally the pipe broke at a joint. I called a well driller and had no more problems. lololol The right machine is the key and you may not have to go 300 feet.


----------



## Tyork_tex (Jul 24, 2008)

Hydraulic Water Well Drilling Rig - Machine Builders Network

This is a link to a thread on what I would like to do. My neighbors well is 500 ft., but I haven't given up hope yet.


----------

